# AWE Tuning B9 A4 Exhaust Suite. Available Now.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Presenting the AWE Tuning Audi B8 A4 Exhaust Suite. *Available now, right this way*.

Multiple options covering every taste and budget, accompanied by unmatched quality, fitment, performance, and a tailored AWE Tuning soundtrack.


Max gains of 12 hp and 11 ft-lbs of torque at the crank with SwitchPath™, 10 hp and 10 ft-lbs of torque with Touring and Track Editions
Available as valved SwitchPath™ (with remote), sophisticated Touring Edition, or the more unleashed Track Edition
Touring Edition Exhausts feature AWE Tuning’s proprietary drone-canceling solution, 180 Technology®
All systems come complete with a 3” downpipe that features an internally-lined stainless steel flex section
102mm double-walled tips available in Chrome Silver or Diamond Black
Less is more: clean, straight-through design maximizes performance
Engineered, designed, and manufactured in-house at AWE Tuning
Handcrafted from CNC mandrel-bent U.S.-sourced T304 stainless steel
Direct bolt-on system for factory-like simplicity
No Check Engine Light - Guaranteed
Perfect Fitment - Guaranteed

*The Options:*

*SwitchPath™ Exhaust*

Valve closed for sophistication, valve open for aggression. All at the touch of the SwitchPath™ Remote button. Tone at your fingertips.

Equipped with a 3” resonated downpipe, a 3” valved straight section on the driver’s side and 2.5” piping with a muffler on the opposing passenger’s side, the AWE Tuning SwitchPath™ Exhaust is capable of changing soundtracks instantly with the touch of the SwitchPath™ Remote button at any time. Drone-free mood control accompanied by addicting, crackling gear shifts and impressive performance. Constant, all-around satisfaction.












_Data:_





_What’s in the box?_

Complete SwitchPath™ Exhaust, SwitchPath™ Remote kit, two 102mm tips in desired finish, and all required installation hardware.


*Touring Edition Exhaust*

The AWE Tuning Touring Edition features a 3” Non-Resonated Downpipe, and is fully armed with AWE Tuning’s proprietary drone-canceling solution,180 Technology® on all sides... enabling the perfect tone, minus the drone. 

The outcome? The ultimate mix of performance and sophistication. A direct bolt-on, straight-through design, the Touring Edition Exhaust delivers a civil, smooth soundtrack throughout the range while providing an enhanced in-cabin driving experience in any Drive Select mode.










Sound Perfection: AWE Tuning 180 Technology®

As exhaust gases exit the B9 A4’s 2.0T engine and flow into an AWE Tuning 180 Technology® equipped resonator, they pass through strategically located ports, and into reflection chambers. Sound waves, carried by these exhaust gasses, bounce off the walls of the reflection chambers. By controlling the size and location of the ports and the chambers, we also control when the sound waves exit the chambers. The specific timing of when the reflected sound waves rejoin the main exhaust flow creates a one-hundred-and-eighty-degree out-of-phase sound wave that cancels out problematic frequencies. More on AWE Tuning 180 Technology® in the tab above.



_Data:_




_
What’s in the box?_

Complete Touring Edition Exahust, two 102mm tips in desired finish, and all required installation hardware.


*Track Edition Exhaust*

The Track Edition Exhaust is for drivers who want to keep it cranked to 11 at all times. The Track Edition Exhaust takes the engineered design of the Touring Edition Exhaust, including the 3” Non-Resonated Downpipe, and replaces the rear AWE Tuning 180 Technology® resonators with Track Edition straight pipe sections, completely uncorking the B9 A4. 

This version is known to get rowdy in the mid range, and may be too much for many. For that reason, this particular version cannot be returned due to sound preference. Prepare yourself.










_What’s in the box?_

Complete Track Edition Exahust, two 102mm tips in desired finish, and all required installation hardware.


*Conversion Kits*

It’s too loud! It’s too quiet!

Don’t worry. If you’re looking to crank up a notch or bring it down, perfectly engineered upgrade paths are available. Turn your Touring Edition to a Track Edition, or vice versa, with ease. Simply unclamp the rear Touring or Track Edition sections and replace with the new configuration.


*Tip Options*

All tip options include the AWE Tuning logo, and double walling to ensure a mirror finish even under hard usage. All tips are individually adjustable, allowing depth into the bumper to be set according to personal taste.


102mm slash-cut diamond black tips
102mm slash-cut chrome silver tips



















You’ve got questions? I’ve got answers. Hit me here, directly via email, or give us a ring at (215) 658-1670.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy to announce that with the arrival of 2017, AWE B9 A4 Track to Touring and Touring to Track Conversion Kit prices have been reduced!

Head here for more info!

Find a dealer here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

All three exhaust configurations in the AWE Tuning B9 A4 Exhaust Suite come complete with a downpipe to help deliver the appropriate flow and tone. It's a complete solution to go from benign to awesome.

Get yours through an AWE dealer or direct, right this way.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Getting rowdy with @yammmster and the AWE B9 A4 Track Edition Exhaust.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Secure your deal by 12/3. Receive 15% off all AWE Audi products, valid through participating AWE dealers and awe-tuning.com.


----------

